# Dallas City Ambulance Attendant Driver permit



## skills82 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have been looking into jobs in Dallas, TX and noticed that you have to be able to obtain or have a current permit. Does anyone know what is needed to obtain the permit and how much it costs? Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## WTEngel (Feb 5, 2011)

Getting the permit comes after you get a job. You have to fill out an application and it has to have a signature of a supervisor at a company authorized by the City of Dallas (like CareFlite, AMR, etc.)

To get the permit you have to show proof of taking defensive driving in the last 6 months I believe...It might be longer than that. 

Other than defensive driving, have your app notarized with signature from supervisor, pay them like 18$ or something and you are deemed completely qualified and competent to operate an ambulance in Dallas County.

It is up to you to prove to them otherwise....


----------



## skills82 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Medic2409 (Feb 7, 2011)

Coupla things.  WTengel is correct, however, I think the permit may be something like $70.00?  Also it's just a City of Dallas thing, you don't have to have the permit to operate in other cities in Dallas County.


----------



## WTEngel (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, didm a bit of searching. Permit is $17.50. If someone charges you $70.00 tell them to go jump in a lake. Of course with the budget problems, I wouldn't be surprised to have seen the rates go up...

Also, that is good to mention that it is only needed in Dallas. The regulation reads that any patient transport originating in Dallas county should have at least 2 ambulance attendants with COD permits on board.


----------



## skills82 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I just talked to the company I was interested in and they said that I don't have to have it but will need it obtain if I am hired. That makes it a lot easier. Now just to fill out this app.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 8, 2011)

You only need a Dallas permit if you're picking a patient up from a Dallas hospital, not if you're dropping one off.


Just another way for a stupid city to make some money.


----------



## WTEngel (Feb 8, 2011)

That's what I meant....the City of Dallas, not Dallas county.

Where you been hiding Linuss?


----------



## firehiker (Feb 16, 2011)

BTW, it's now "$40.00, CASH ONLY."
Thank you, City Hall's Miss Congeniality...


----------



## WTEngel (Feb 16, 2011)

Like I said earlier, they are all EXTREMELY pleasant up there! If you are used to dealing with rabid crocodiles that is... (if that's possible.)

I think it may have something to do with them also taking care of the taxi permits along with the ambulance permits (insert irony here)


----------



## NPoindexter89 (Feb 26, 2011)

@WTEngel. i just got a citation yesterday for this, and we had just arrived to a dialysis facility in dallas to pick a pt up, but we had just stepped out of he amb into the paking lot when we were approched, no pt care or anything. Is this grounds for the citation, and where can i find this actual offense or law in writing?


----------



## WTEngel (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow, tough break. Who issued the citation and what is the actual offense they wrote down? Was it a Dallas Police Officer? did they pull you over or just approach you and ask for your documents?

I have personally never heard of anyone getting issued a citation for not having the permit, although I know it happens. I always thought they cited the employer more often than the employee.

Anyway, sorry I'm not much help. Maybe with some more details I might be able to tell you more...


----------



## NPoindexter89 (Feb 27, 2011)

no it was a guy in a white honda civic that said Dallas public works and transportation. he hides out in parking lots until an amb pulls up and asks to see their city of dallas driving permit. The ticket said "no ambulance permit", and i believe its $215 fine.

The employer or owner of the amb service only gets fined if the ambulance itself doesnt have the permit sticker on windshield.


----------



## Stephanie Key (Aug 20, 2018)

WTEngel said:


> Ok, didm a bit of searching. Permit is $17.50. If someone charges you $70.00 tell them to go jump in a lake. Of course with the budget problems, I wouldn't be surprised to have seen the rates go up...
> 
> Also, that is good to mention that it is only needed in Dallas. The regulation reads that any patient transport originating in Dallas county should have at least 2 ambulance attendants with COD permits on board.



I am working for Acadian and am about to get my ambulance permit. Do you know how I can prove to them that it's $17.50?? Also, I just got my TX license because I moved from CA.. do you know if they will accept a temporary license for the application? I've tried contacting many people and they all don't know and led me back to the internet.


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Stephanie Key said:


> I am working for Acadian and am about to get my ambulance permit. Do you know how I can prove to them that it's $17.50?? Also, I just got my TX license because I moved from CA.. do you know if they will accept a temporary license for the application? I've tried contacting many people and they all don't know and led me back to the internet.


Yeah you're not going to get a response from them, they've not been on in two years now. Your company would be the ones to ask as they have the most up to date information. This thread is six years old.


----------



## BillEMTP (Nov 26, 2018)

NPoindexter89 said:


> @WTEngel. i just got a citation yesterday for this, and we had just arrived to a dialysis facility in dallas to pick a pt up, but we had just stepped out of he amb into the paking lot when we were approched, no pt care or anything. Is this grounds for the citation, and where can i find this actual offense or law in writing?




Transportation department is tasked with enforcing the permit rule.They also like to do ramp checks at hospitals. I saw them write a ticket at Parkland one day. EMT thought his receipt was a temporary permit, even though it states it is not. Cost him $250.

Picking up in Dallas without a permit, unless you're from out of town, is grounds for a ticket. If you're a local company you have to have the permit. The lovely folks in the transportation department have to deal with the cab drivers, who barely speak/understand English, and the wrecker drivers. So yeah, they have a reason to have an attitude. Stand in line and listen to them try to manipulate the staff. 

Last I heard it was up to $100 a year. Gotta pay for those bridges and parks over freeways somehow.


----------

